# Grinder recommendations to match the DTP



## Stom (Dec 30, 2017)

Ok so I'm moving up from a blade grinder so there's huge room for improvement, I'm very space limited in height so a commercial grinder is out of the question (I can fit something that's about 1" taller than the DTP). I've been eyeing up new mignon's so I guess I have a budget of £300, what can you recommend?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

A Mignon would definitely do it for a small space, they do clump but you can just stir the grinds before tamping it


----------



## Stom (Dec 30, 2017)

So after buying my machine and setting it up I persevered with my blade grinder for the last week or so whilst deliberating what grinder to purchase. I actually got half reasonable results with the unpressurised double basket grinding 18g for exactly 20seconds and a semi firm tamp resulted in 36g in the cup at about 28secs with a reasonable amount of Crema! Much better than I was expecting and a serious step up from nespresso!

then last night my new Eurika Mignon arrived. After messing with the grind setting for a few minutes I got it to just start clumping. Trying 18g in the basket, tamp same as before gave me 36g in the cup at 35secs. Just need to fine tune now at the weekend when I can pull multiple shots and not worry about it keeping me up all night. The taste from the Mignon is much fuller and definitely worth the upgrade. Can't wait to really start exploring different roasts now and fine tune my settings.

A picture of my setup is below. I need to sort out getting another potafilter and then find someone with a pillar drill to mod it so that I can begin to understand how poor my distribution/tamp is.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Stom said:


> So after buying my machine and setting it up I persevered with my blade grinder for the last week or so whilst deliberating what grinder to purchase. I actually got half reasonable results with the unpressurised double basket grinding 18g for exactly 20seconds and a semi firm tamp resulted in 36g in the cup at about 28secs with a reasonable amount of Crema! Much better than I was expecting and a serious step up from nespresso!
> 
> then last night my new Eurika Mignon arrived. After messing with the grind setting for a few minutes I got it to just start clumping. Trying 18g in the basket, tamp same as before gave me 36g in the cup at 35secs. Just need to fine tune now at the weekend when I can pull multiple shots and not worry about it keeping me up all night. The taste from the Mignon is much fuller and definitely worth the upgrade. Can't wait to really start exploring different roasts now and fine tune my settings.
> 
> ...


Nice setup. It fits in the chimney perfectly too.

@joey24dirt could probably knock a naked portafilter up for you.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Nice setup. It fits in the chimney perfectly too.
> 
> @joey24dirt could probably knock a naked portafilter up for you.


That I can 

Just drop me a PM if you need me


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I think even a Sage grinder is over 1" taller than a DTP. I have a BE and think that the casing is exactly the same. All in all you may have problems getting the beans in any grinder if it's that low a height. I did wonder if a BE hopper on a Sage grinder might help - for some reason the fittings are a different size. Just tried it. The BE one wont go in the SGP.

John

-


----------



## Stom (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi John, thanks for looking! I've got No problem getting beans in the hopper, I either just take the hopper off or slide the grinder out on the tray it stands on!


----------



## Stom (Dec 30, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> That I can
> 
> Just drop me a PM if you need me


Thanks Joey! I may take you up on that offer. Sage are out of stock of portafilters and double baskets at the moment but i'll order 1 as soon as the come back into stock.


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

Stom said:


> So after buying my machine and setting it up I persevered with my blade grinder for the last week or so whilst deliberating what grinder to purchase. I actually got half reasonable results with the unpressurised double basket grinding 18g for exactly 20seconds and a semi firm tamp resulted in 36g in the cup at about 28secs with a reasonable amount of Crema! Much better than I was expecting and a serious step up from nespresso!
> 
> then last night my new Eurika Mignon arrived. After messing with the grind setting for a few minutes I got it to just start clumping. Trying 18g in the basket, tamp same as before gave me 36g in the cup at 35secs. Just need to fine tune now at the weekend when I can pull multiple shots and not worry about it keeping me up all night. The taste from the Mignon is much fuller and definitely worth the upgrade. Can't wait to really start exploring different roasts now and fine tune my settings.
> 
> ...


Same set-up as me - I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Great looking setup. Considering a Mignon to go with my new DTP. Just assembling the kit and waterproofing the table top now and it's time to practice!


----------



## Stom (Dec 30, 2017)

kdr152 said:


> Great looking setup. Considering a Mignon to go with my new DTP. Just assembling the kit and waterproofing the table top now and it's time to practice!


My experiance so far has been great with both the machines. My one small complaint about the Mignon is the mess I'm getting with the grinds not quite all making it into the basket. I've made a funnel from a yoghurt pot but the little black plastic bit under the grinders chute pushes it out of the way slightly. I need to see if I can take the plastic bit off the grinder as it's only meant to hold the portafilter on a timed grind (something I'm not using due to weighing the dose out)


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hopefully picking a Mignon up tomorrow if I get chance and will watch out for mess. Need to get going now and enjoy the machine and process. Would be interesting to understand if you manage to remove the plastic part. Will ask about tomorrow if able and post findings.


----------

